# Hashimoto's ??



## Twinkle68 (Sep 15, 2011)

Hi there,

I have a family history of hypothyroid and in the last six months since i quit smoking! i have been experiencing some symptoms, weight gain( to be expected after quitting smoking to a degree) depression, hair loss(lots)constipation , muscle cramps, irregular periods etc, so I went to my local hospital and asked for a thyroid blood test( I am an British expat living in India)so things are done a bit differernt here!

My TSH level was 6.4 range(0.5 to 5.5) but my T3 and T4 were normal, i saw an endincrinoligist with these rresults and he ordered some antibodies and diabeties checks andvitamin d and full lipid profile ...

so my results are cholestrol is high especially triglycerides, LDL, and VLDL,

Diabites is just inside the normal range and so is my vitamin D however my Anti microsomal antibody is >1000 range is 0-35.0 does this look like hashimoto's to anyone, i am going to see Endo doc again this week but just wanted a heads up beforehand if poss.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Twinkle68 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I have a family history of hypothyroid and in the last six months since i quit smoking! i have been experiencing some symptoms, weight gain( to be expected after quitting smoking to a degree) depression, hair loss(lots)constipation , muscle cramps, irregular periods etc, so I went to my local hospital and asked for a thyroid blood test( I am an British expat living in India)so things are done a bit differernt here!
> 
> ...


Yikes; that anti-microsomal is high!

Welcome!










Anti-microsomal Antibodies
Negative test is normal; you should not have any of these antibodies.
http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/ency/article/003556.htm

Alternative NamesThyroid antimicrosomal antibody; Antimicrosomal antibody; Microsomal antibody; Thyroid peroxidase antibody; TPOAb

There appears to be a correlation between TPO and Anti-Microsomal Ab.
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/3711600

In any case, it's presence is "suggestive" of Hashimoto's because patients w/Hashimoto's (Thyroiditis) often have high titers.

As you already know, your TSH is high and while the Total 4 and Total 3 are bound and unbound hormone, would you have the numbers and the ranges for those?

In the future, it would be good to get the FREE T4 and FREE T3. Here is info:

Free T3 and Free T4 are the only accurate measurement of the actual active thyroid hormone levels in the body. This is the hormone that is actually free and exerting effect on the cells. These are the thyroid hormones that count.
http://www.drlam.com/articles/hypothyroidism.asp?page=3

And here are in-depth tests that I recommend in order to get to the bottom of things.

TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin),TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/

{No need to repeat what you already have had}

Glad you quit smoking. In Feb., 2012, I will be celebrating 5 years!

You will find this of interest.
http://jcem.endojournals.org/content/94/4/1324.abstract


----------



## Twinkle68 (Sep 15, 2011)

T3 1.26 range 1.08-4.14

T4 86.3 range 65-138

thanks for all the info, I will get reading.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Twinkle68 said:


> T3 1.26 range 1.08-4.14
> 
> T4 86.3 range 65-138
> 
> thanks for all the info, I will get reading.


Thank you for furnishing because while not the best of tests as we have already established,sometimes I (and others here) can still spot something and I do.

T3 is below the mid-range of 2.61 as per the range given by your lab. As discussed, this is bound, rT3 (reverse) and unbound hormone. So, that is a clue right there as it should be above the mid-range.

You must feel utterly exhausted and unmotivated?

And on the T4 which is bound and unbound hormone, the mid-range would be around 1.01 of the range provided by your lab and that is below the mid-range also. Not a good thing. FT4 converts to FT3. So, if you don't have enough of the 4 to make the 3, you are slip sliding as evidenced by your rising TSH.

As you can see, it would be anybody's guess as to how much of the hormone is unbound and available for cellular uptake. That is why the FREES are such good tests.

Yes; read and learn. We must be able to advocate for ourselves here.

Consider a sonogram also.


----------



## northernlite (Oct 28, 2010)

You appear to be hypothyroid. I would suspect you need to start on a low dose of levothyroxine.


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

Sure sounds like you are not feeling well judging by your signs & symptoms and the labs you shared. Much of what you described sounds familiar to me and I'm sure many other folks here. I agree -- hopefully your doc can start you on some levothyroxine medication.

:anim_32:


----------



## Twinkle68 (Sep 15, 2011)

Endo Doc has confirmed Hasimoto's and prescribed thyronorm 50mcg daily and vitamin d 60.000 per week for 6 weeks, after that we need to retest tsh levels and see where we are..

anyone ever heard of thyronorm? it's an indian Brand and i think it's the same as synthroid?

will do some research.. he also gave me some diet advice.. basically veg and fish and dahl, no refined carboyhrates and no oil, fat etc and butttermilk is very good for me , bleugh!

oh well ... to the food ... 
yay to the meds .. fingers crossed


----------

